# Carpet replacement



## Chalkie1

Hi i need to replace the carpet in my Hymer 660s and wanted some advise please.

Firstly what sort of carpet is best to use, hessian backed, foam or that felty fibre stuff?

I need to cover the front two wheel arches which are part of the main carpet at the moment, how do i do that, shape it i mean! Also the cartpet goes up the seat boxes so whats the best glue for that?

I think i'll do the sticky bits and have the floor done properly by fitter.


----------



## Vennwood

We did ours a couple of years back. Just got in touch with a carpet fitter, chose a decent carpet as we only needed offcuts.

Removed the old carpets and took them to his shop, he cut them to the same shapes and sizes, bound each one all around the edges and we fitted them back. Looked as good as or even better than the original. Cost us £175 but the price could have been from £75 upwards.

Many carpet fitters will do the job, we used Castle Carpets


----------



## Jennifer

I have just taken out the carpets (cream) in my MH and replaced with a more serviceable colour felty backed carpet. I cut the carpet myself, using the originals as templates, then had the carpet bound. Now just going to get them studded to fix back into the studs in the floor. The carpet cost me £32 and the binding £26. I would use the same principle if I had to do the wheel arches, remove the old, cut to size and then stick back with adhesive. I also did the cab area as well.

Jenny


----------



## lookback

May I suggest you speak to Darren at Bespoke Carpets. He is based in Lincolnshire but offers free hookup etc.
He did a fantastic job fitting my carpets:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-85900-bespoke.html+carpets

Ian


----------



## Chalkie1

*carpet*

Thanks but thats one hell of a hike, i'm in deepest cornwall!


----------



## joedenise

You've hit the wrong button! Should have been the one next to it as you have started a new thread. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Joe


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Chalki

Post and tell us where you intended it to go, and one of the Mods will move it for you, and tidy up as well.

(Not me, as my takeaway chinese is expected any moment! :lol: )

I'll close this thread so it stays easy to deal with.

Dave


----------



## clianthus

Hi Chalkie1

I've re-opened the wrongly placed thread and merged it with this one, hopefully the correct one that you started this morning,


----------



## Chalkie1

*carpet*

whoops!


----------



## lookback

*Re: carpet*



Chalkie1 said:


> Thanks but thats one hell of a hike, i'm in deepest cornwall!


Sorry, but there is no mention of your location in your profile!

Ian


----------



## Chalkie1

*Hymer s660 Carpet*

Hi all here's the carpet, almost finished the job, very easy and i'm no carpet fitter. Managed to do the shaped cab floor ok and i'm having some carpet mats bound to go on top at door, between seats and footwells.


----------



## Chalkie1

*s660 carpet*

And again


----------



## Chalkie1

*Hymer 660s carpet*

How do i add more than one picture?


----------



## Spacerunner

To be brutally honest you would have been better off by replacing the carpet with vinyl flooring. Carpeting and motorhomes seems to be poor bedfellows. 

Most modern vans have removable carpets over vinyl and all the vans I've looked in appear to have 'activated' the removable carpet.


----------



## Chalkie1

*Hymer s660 Carpet*

Yeah i was going to do that but wifey said no its warmer with carpet so i just did as i was told and of course it did only cost me £80 for for the whole job.+ i would have had to do the cab anyway. We are pleased with it, i suppose time will tell. We always had carpet in our caravans and never replaced one. European vans have had removable carpets for over 20 years mainly cause of winter snow holidays. We had a big 21' Adria back in 1993 and that had lino, was a very cold un cosy van.


----------



## Mrplodd

I'm with spacerunner on this one. Ripped the old carpet out after our first long trip, boy did we get fed up vacuuming out every day, what a bloody pain !! Its an Autotrail and had very dark blue carpet that showed up every single crumb, flake, grain of sand well you get the picture I am sure. So..........

Fitted vinyl flooring myself (not a five minute job  !) using the removed carpet as a template then bought a couple of bound off cuts to use as and when the need arose. It now only takes couple of minutes to sweep the floor.  and I have been able to leave the little vacuum (baby bissell thing which ran off the inverter) at home. We have a fixed bed so I have cut a bit of (not dark blue :wink: ) carpet so there is something a little comfy underfoot for the inevitable trips to the en-suite !! 

Carpets in a motorhome are a pain in the :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## wub

Hi chalkie1 i've just relised that my outbox has still got loads of messages in. some are to you, have you got them? I'm not sure whats happening but they dont appear to be sending?


----------



## Addie

Our original (removeable) carpets were made by Kustom Sport - they wanted £75 to bind a capret of our choice.

In the end I used the old carpets as a template, bought some apron webbing off ebay for £3.50 delivered and 25 black press studs for £8 delivered complete with fixing tools and made a set myself with carpet from one of my customers!

Price - just over a tenner :lol:


----------



## delboy0127

Hi

Just done our 2 year old Autosleeper removed fitted from new carpets and kept.

Replaced with contract quality rubber backed carpet tiles, and had them fitted by a professional, brilliant. Took a cushion from Motorhome to get very good colour match, it now looks 100% better than it did new.
Kept 5 back as spares.

The perfect answer in our opinion.

Good luck

Delboy

Ps We have a very nice laminate floor under ours which we did not want touched, the new carpet tiles just lie on top, no glue or fixings required at all


----------

